# Fun In The Sun



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Spent the week of Thanksgiving at Disney World. It's too much work (IMO







) to haul the trailer down with winterization and risk of icy roads, so we stayed at Coronado Springs instead...

Everyone in cold states can look at the pictures and feel the low 80 deg warmth....


























Oh, it did snow at Hollywood Studios though....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

N I C E ... we are headed down for 3 days at WDW, and then 7 days on the Wonder... poking around the western carribean. I've been trying to get the DW to go along with bringing the RQS to Fort Wilderness. She's not too keen on the 24 hr drive time though.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

We just left Florida. I would go right back in a heart beat if they told me work was available there. Right now I am headed for St. Louis and it's cold. I don't like cold. Blah.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

We like the Coronado Springs. Of all the resort hotels...their food court seems to have the most diverse selection... Something for everyone!

Counting down...Eight days to go for us... We're going back for another dose of Ft. Wilderness campground! We love it there. For us...it's only a 2 1/2 hr drive...and I still don't know the first thing about winterizing a camper







Guess I'll have to buy a video if we ever decide to move north...


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Great pictures! I just HAVE to get there at least once in my lifetime around the holidays.

Can you imagine what Disney's electric bill must be (prior to the LEDs that they use now)?!? WOW!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

go6car said:


> Great pictures! I just HAVE to get there at least once in my lifetime around the holidays.
> 
> Can you imagine what Disney's electric bill must be (prior to the LEDs that they use now)?!? WOW!!!


Even with LED's, the Icicle lights on the castle were a full string per Icicle! The dancing lights at Hollywood studios must have required a pretty major substation alone....


----------

